# vapor smoker/e-cig



## heldermanb (Oct 28, 2014)

I have been using 305.1 to code vapor smoking/ e-cig use but feel that it is incorrect. Anyone else have a code that would be better for this scenario?
Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 28, 2014)

It is still 305.1, most e cigs do contain nicotine which is the addictive substance.  The advantage of the e cig is to those around the smoker, cigs emit vapor which is not harmful like second hand smoke from traditional cigarettes.


----------



## heldermanb (Oct 28, 2014)

mitchellde said:


> It is still 305.1, most e cigs do contain nicotine which is the addictive substance.  The advantage of the e cig is to those around the smoker, cigs emit vapor which is not harmful like second hand smoke from traditional cigarettes.


Thanks for your response, I'm just thinking that 305.1 is tobacco use and there is no tobacco in the e-cig. Just the nicotine and other chemicals


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 28, 2014)

This is limitations of ICD-9, but the alpha listing dependence, nicotine gives you the same 305.1, and under 305.1 nicotine dependence is listed as a synonymous term.  ICD-10 CM has worded the code as nicotine dependence.


----------



## 2picky68 (Nov 9, 2015)

*ICD-10 coding for E-cigs*



mitchellde said:


> This is limitations of ICD-9, but the alpha listing dependence, nicotine gives you the same 305.1, and under 305.1 nicotine dependence is listed as a synonymous term.  ICD-10 CM has worded the code as nicotine dependence.



Deb, What is your professional advice for an ICD-10 code for E-cig useage ?      F17.2_ _ ?  
What about the e-cigs with no nicotine in them ? F18._ _ ?

Thanks.


----------

